# Brittle Ranalisma rostrata leaves



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi all, 

I have Ranalisma rostrata in a 2ft tank that's been with me for quite some time. The thing is, I find its leaves extremely brittle, and they are abit too light green in colour. My question is, are Ranalisma rostrata's leaves brittle by default, or I'm lacking in sufficient Magnesium/Calcium levels? All my other plants are fine though, namely crypts, nanas and cyperus helferi.

Here are my tank specs: 

-2ft tank
-36W PL lighting, 10 hours daily
-PMDD fertilisation with traces, KNO3 and KH2PO4 only, using the EI method
-Aquasoil Africana substrate with JBL Aquabasis Plus base fert
-C02 injection, I haven't measured in a while but the concentration should be 30ppm as always.

Hope you guys can help me out. Thanks! :smile:


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have that plant in a soil/clay substrate, it sends out 'surface' runners, so that when the runner crosses over another plant the plantlets can't reach the substrate. I wasn't putting any fert's in the tank, all the rooted plants looked great and all the 'aerial' plants were suffering. I started adding some fert's to the tank every day and now even the aerial plants are growing nice looking leaves. I sorta use a part of the PSS method: I haven't tested anything and I don't add the traces or Mg daily just the macros. I have Crypt albida sending out runners in this tank, Blyxa albertii and B. japonica are doing well too. 

I think I have about twice the lighting you have though. I have the Dr Foster dual 36watt PC unit and the single 36 watt unit over a tall 14 gallon tank. The output from these units is not the best which is why I am saying only twice the light. Can you try increasing the light?


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Sean! I previously had a double wattage in the same tank, before a rescape, but with the same plant in it. It was still rather brittle. At that time I was ignorant of the problem.  

I might start dosing calcium/magnesium through a estimated dose of Seachem's Equilibrium though, but I wanted to know if anyone knows if RR actually has brittle leaves in the first place.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds more like a lack of NO3 than anything.
You might increase that and also add some traces.
You can add the SeaChem EQ to rule the Ca/Mg issue also.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Guess I don't get your definition of brittle. I have R rostrata and find the leaves to be delicate and bruise easily but they are not really brittle. It you compare it to leaves on many plants though, like hairgrass, liliaposis then it is brittle. I would call it fragile and delicate. HTH!


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Dennis, haha yes I'd say delicate and fragile, as in when I take a leave in between my fingers and give a slight tug, the leaf comes apart easily. 

I'd try the nutrient way, otherwise it's concluded that RR has brittle/delicate leaves?


----------

